# well at least the saddle decision is over,



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

been through several different saddles, trying to find one I liked and fit Emma, fittng Bo also would be a bonus.
Was hesitant to sink alot of money as I am still in market sorta kinda for an Arabian or more likely Anglo or NSH, so wanted to wait.
Butt now both decisions are made.
I figured I would always own a Walking horse for party and social rides whther I get a more competitive endurance horse or not. But problem works itself out Now I am to broke to buy another horse. So Yippy Kie ay Miss Emma,
Got a new Tucker Gen 2 bayou plantation model, fits both my horses and OMG is it comfortable.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's not a bad looking saddle. What is the size and weight?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I was also going to ask about size and weight. Nice looking saddle Joe!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Tuckers have a very good reputation-happy you found a good fit & that it's comfortable.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I LOVE them. You might find that it may fit an anglo or NSH... My friend has a Tucker River Plantation that fits my TBx really well, and of course it fits her own horse (Saddlebred). They do seem to fit a lot of horses. Soooo comfy for the rider too. I've always wanted one. Lucky you!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the seat is 17.5 western measurement and seems to weigh less than my Australians, havent weighed them though.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it! It looks super comfy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new saddle!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

now that youve ridden it. what do you think of it?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I only ever rode in a Tucker once. I didn't care for it. It may be comfortable, but it seems to totally lack a "sweet spot" (a place where you KNOW that your seat bones belong there and sitting there will put you in correct balance)

It felt a bit like riding a barcolounger.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Its supposed to feal like a barco lounger. Thats the whole point. I also like a level seat so I can move around. Not be locked into one place. 
Only issue I really haveis the fenders/leathers. They are to short. I imagine they will be ok with endurance stirrups, but not my cheesegraters, I loath the big wide endurance stirrups, I like to ride on the balls of my feet, not on my arches, and when I use those enduracne stirrups I always end up "home" in them. IE my heels all the way up on the stirrup and the balls of feet sticking out the front. Will probably swap th efenders for Austrailian, or Wintec webbers, assuming I can get the english ones long enough. Have to measure what I have now. Not paying $191 for long ones from Tucker.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel the same way, I like to ride on the balls of my feet. I worry that with my feet shoved all the way in the stirrup they might get stuck if I he tossed and i seem to have more leverage too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I loath the big wide endurance stirrups, I like to ride on the balls of my feet, not on my arches, and when I use those enduracne stirrups I always end up "home" in them. IE my heels all the way up on the stirrup and the balls of feet sticking out the front.


Did you try shortening your leathers a hole?

I ride on the balls of my feet and don't have any issue with the wide stirrups. But they are not forgiving at all if you aren't able to drop your heel or at least have it level.. which makes me think maybe your leathers are a hole too long. 

When you let your leg hang down relaxed, where does your iron hit your leg? Did the wide stirrup hit the same place? I ride at what show people would consider "dressage length", so the bottom of my stirrup hits not too high above the bottom of my sneaker.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!! I also ride in a Tucker Plantation...River model. I love it. The narrow twist is a godsend. It fits my NSH, my Paint mare and my husband's Paint gelding and a friends mixed-breed. Mine is 16.5" and 22-23 pounds, wide tree. I have the leathers (no fenders) and like them a lot. I use the wide trail stirrups but have never had an issue with my feet going in farther than I wanted.
Happy and comfortable trails!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The bottoms of my justins are pretty slick, maybe thats the issue, they work well with the cheese graters. The bottom of my new saddles leathers/fenders are 1.5" so dont really work with my Widetrax chease graters that need a 1" leather. The problems I had with the endurance stirrups were when on an Aussi saddle which does by design put you in a bit of a chair. I adjusted the leathers up and down a notch, to see if that helped. to long and I would loose them at a canter on occasion. But was comfy on my knees. I would guess the stirrups were about like yours , the bottom hitting just below the ball shaped ankle bone. then down a notch and back up. On my aussies Id adjust while riding. 
Next ride I am gonna use the stirrups that came with the saddle, they are about an inch taller so probably give me the length I need. Gonna ride in some Danner Light hikers see how that works for me, they have pretty agressive treads. If they work out will order some cages to put on the stirrups I have, maybe shorten them some to keep my foot where I want it. OR i might take the pad off the endurance stirrup and rivet an English traction piece to it. OR change it to Wintec webbers.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

You can also try rubber cement. It may give you the traction you want if you apply a bit to the top of the stirrup pads (that used to be a big cheat in the hunter ring with slippery-bottomed tall boots).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

how do leathers go on an english saddle ? Id like to use wintec webbers but dont know if they would work for my saddle. My austrailians had a leathers bar, You slid the loop on, My new saddle is like a western and the leathers/fenders go up and over the tree, so you need an open strap to thread over it. It looks like the webbers have a closed permannet loop on one end that slides over a stirrup hanger like my Aussi.
Juast emailed Tucker with a sad sack story maybe they will step up to the plate and send me some decent leathers.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

joe, why did you get away from riding the australian style saddles? just trying something new?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't use webbers with my plantation. My leathers have a buckle and are 1.25" wide.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im confused then, why would the buckle on your current leathers have anythign to do with webbers ? Dont the webbers replace your leathers.?
I dont like the Aussi rigging, and I didnt have a saddle that really fit Emma, Both my aussies need new billets but cant really see a decent way to do it and any one you ask immediately turns their nose up at an Australian saddle. I guess they figure since they once saw a cheap hunko junk $100 aussi, they know all about them. 
The Trailmaster I have been using on Emma is getting some wear issues, I went back and forth between a down under Long rider, tucker or Circle y gaiter. Went tucker because I could put my hand on it. and not have to mail order.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sorry. Maybe we're not even talking about the same thing.
I have webbers that go with a Wintec dressage saddle. They slip onto a bar and are so easy to adjust or remove as there is no buckle...just a loop at the top that fits on the bar under the flap. The leathers I use for the Tucker Plantation slip thru a ring way up on the tree and it is not easy to get to to reattach the leathers to the saddle if they need to be removed. 

Please feel free to ingore any previous post if it does not apply as I am old and easily confused. : ) That's my excuse for everything. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I put the as delivered endurance stirrups on and rode in some Danner light hot weather hikers,,, and of couse Emma stepped on my toe. My foot didnt move around at all, SO I guess going with agressive tred shoes with the smoother stirrups is having same net effect as smooth shoes with cheese grater stirrups. I guess I could always rivet the graters to the endurance stirups. Text book wise stirrups are fine now, the endurance stirrups being 3/4 or so taller helped. I also still have room for one more hole in the leathers. and could go with a thinner stirrup bar. But with the grippy hikers all is well tred wise. Now gonna order a similar shoe in waterproof and carbon fiber safety toe..... SO do I buy now or wait till July and let the state buy ? hummmmmmm


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Buy a pair now and then buy another pair then.........


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

but I'm cheap !..I get one pair a year from work paid for.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> but I'm cheap !..I get one pair a year from work paid for.


Wait...keep experimenting tween now an then. U may figure out another method or combo that works for u better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, you need a whole variety of colors to match your riding pants. Maybe you should go ahead and buy several pairs just to be sure.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what I really need is to sell/ trade Emma so I can get an arabian cross


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You shouldn't have any trouble. She is a nice horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I know absolutely nothing about endurance riding except what I have read through the years in magazines, so pleave forgive the questions. This saddle is an Aussie saddle designed for endurance or a saddle totally dedicated to endurance?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually it is a plantation saddle, Its an old style saddle that predates western saddles. Popular in the antebellum southern US. Designed for riding horses comfortably over long distances, as opposed to show work, or cattle work. So basically a forerunner of alot of endurance designs.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never ridden a tucker version but I've ridden a henry miller plantation. Extremely comfortable. Very similar to a Buena vista
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

